# how long do they teeth?



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

how long do puppies teeth for? onyx is 4 months and still loves to chew! sometimes my bf will puch the sides of his gums around his teeth and onyx LOVES it and also when do they lose their baby teeth and get an adult set??


----------



## MarcwithaC (Aug 13, 2007)

at about 6 months zero had all his adult teeth coming in and all puppy teeth gone, it was like over night we hardly noticed......although i did find teeth in his bed one day..........


----------

